# Chemical Burn - Yikes



## marionquill (Feb 9, 2008)

[B)]  Okay, so I normally use a thick cotton towel to hold over my nose when doing CA/BLO finishes but today while making some slim lines for Valentines Day, the phone rang, I went inside and ended up leaving my little towel in there. I was too excited about getting the last one done because it looked so great so I didn't go back in to get it. I ended up getting a great big whiff of curing CA and holy cow! I burned the heck out of my lungs. [xx(] It's like getting an instant, really bad cold -- my eyes are all watery, my lose can't decide if it wants to be stuffed up or runny, my throat is sore and my lungs are on fire. So why complain here? Just to serve as a reminder that safety should always come first. These chemicals can be dangerous when not used properly and the proper personal protective equipment isn't used. Tomorrow, Iâ€™m going to buy a respiratorâ€¦Iâ€™m not suffering through this againâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.

Be safe out there [8D]
Jason


----------



## karlkuehn (Feb 10, 2008)

Wait till the headache in the morning. Ugh, it's nasty stuff, isn't it? I've caught a lungful or two myself on occasion. Nasty stuff. [xx(]


----------



## leehljp (Feb 10, 2008)

I have two kinds of respirators that help some but are cumbersome to take on and off several times in an hour. So, now I am working on a small DC system. I'm not finished but I did try one pen and there is NO CA fumes or CA dust escaping that sucker. I am fine tuning it now to cut the noise down before neighbors start complaining.

A couple of hours of CA dust and fumes make me sick for two or three days, and if heavy enough causes mild double vision. But I am not giving up on CA just yet. - I "think" this dust system is going to work.


----------



## Ligget (Feb 10, 2008)

The fumes from curing CA is really awful,heck, even my dog leaves the shop![xx(]


----------



## fiferb (Feb 10, 2008)

Try a small fan to blow the fumes away from you.


----------



## marionquill (Feb 10, 2008)

good idea about the fan, Bruce - I'll pick one up today when I get the respirator []

Jason


----------



## snowman56 (Feb 10, 2008)

I use a small fan a the headstock to pull the fume's away from the work,also heip's with the drying time.


----------



## Fred (Feb 10, 2008)

Just wait till you get the CA film coating on your new glasses. Remember that the fumes are used to "lift" fingerprints from crime scenes. The fumes react with the proteins in the body and crystallize them instantly on contact. 

Guess what happens in your lungs? NOT to mention ALL the various mucus membranes on the way down into the body. 

Exhaust those fumes away with the placement of either a vacuum hose with it's exhaust way far away, or add a fan. A fan does help but the fumes are still in the shop, albit somewhat cured and not quite as damaging to us all.


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 11, 2008)

I've found that using a DC or shop vac at the lathe keeps the CA fumes away from me. You don't really even need a dust hood/scoop (but they help for other things). Just find a way to keep the end of the hose near the working area and it will do the rest.


----------



## edstreet (Feb 12, 2008)

Well wise man once said if you smell it you are breathing it.  MSDS should be a MUST read before using any product but sadly that info is not as 'important' as it should be.

If in doubt use a respirator.  Lung injuries takes forever to heal up and they can and will do nasty nasty stuff to you.  I have allergic asthma so the respirator has become my second skin.

Back in december I had a burn from CA but on my thumb and 2 fingers. the skin started peeling off over and over and over, a good 1 square inch on the thumb.  it still looks nasty to and the dr tells me it's healing up good but will take time.

Ed


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 12, 2008)

my DC intake hose is 4" from my lathe when I do CA finishes... the DC itself is outside my shop in a separate closet.. so the exhaust is outside the shop.  Also be sure you use eye protection... I have CA spots all over my safety glasses, none in my eyes yet.


----------



## leehljp (Feb 12, 2008)

I agree with what Chuck said. I have all but finished my DC system and it does great. One pen and no allergies 48 hours later. 

My DC system is fully functioning but I need to put some finishing touches such as handles and extra screws and a tad more insulation in one spot. Chuck's post got me to thinking of venting it outside - Great idea and some changes in the near future for me.

Here is the link to my small DC system:  http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=33477


----------



## RONB (Feb 13, 2008)

I go along with Bruce and use a small fan on low to blow the fumes away.


----------



## Ligget (Feb 13, 2008)

CA is REAL nasty, as I sit typing this with bits of Bounty kitchen towel stuck to 2 finger tips!


----------



## OldWrangler (Feb 16, 2008)

Good thing about the smell of CA is that it covers the smell of drilling antler or alligator bone. Now there is nothing as bad as the smell of these two when they get hot.
I use a damp surgical mask and it seems to filter better than the dry one....don't have any throat or lung problems so far.


----------

